# Roadside assistance



## RVrobinandrich (Sep 13, 2014)

I just found out that AAA RV+ will tow my Class C , but not the utility trailer carrying my motorcycle.  Does anyone have experience with other travel club services?  What clubs get it done?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 14, 2014)

I hear good things about Coach Net. Their Premier package says it covers all personal vehicles including utility trailers.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 15, 2014)

Seems to me, if your motorhome broke down while towing a utility trailer, unless you were in a state that allows double tows, the recovery company would have to send out 2 tow trucks.  That said, even if the breakdown occurred in a state that allows double tows, the recovery driver might not want to tow the RV with the trailer attached because he wouldn't have any control over the trailer brakes or lights, etc.  I never thought of that when we were towing this and that around the country behind the motorhome, but it does make you stop and think.


----------



## mike1poles (Sep 17, 2014)

CoachNet, they are the best! We have had a few problems with both TV and 5th wheel, separate and together. They came and took care of us every time, no questions asked. Again great company!

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------

